# More pics of new smoker



## shaneholz

Well all pcs should be done and ready to mount on the trailer next weekend. I'm looking forward to firing this thing up!


----------



## deltadude

Big project, it looks like you have it under control and progress will soon deliver great Q!

Thanks for posting the pics...


----------



## a124ave

What it made of a water heater. Looks good. Im new at this so Smoking meat to just started last year. Don't use gas anymore.


----------



## shaneholz

That is a 120 gallon propane tank which is .159 thick. The rib box is 48x20x20 and the fire box is 24x24 both are .187 thick. I doubled up the top of the firebox and the rib box will sit on it so that will be very thick. Hoping to conserve wood a little better. More pics to come. The upcoming weekend will be productive!


----------



## oneeye

That is looking good!  Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## shaneholz

Lots of trailer work done but still lots to do. Fire box is mounted now to try to light a fire in the tank to try to burn the paint off it. It is really on there!


----------



## jjwdiver

Sweet!  Love these build views.  Wish I had a welder and a spark of talent.  Nice job!


----------



## mballi3011

Man that thing looks awesome. I really would like to have one of those things in my side yard for smoking all over the city too.


----------



## northern greenhorn

Nice pics, keep em' coming


----------



## shaneholz

Well she is now on the trailer and coming together pretty good. Should be ready to season by Friday and cook saturday. I'm making this a reverse flow concept so I will have 2 thermo plates installed instead of the one. I've never heard of anyone doing this, I hope it works. Still not sure what to do about a stack yet. According to the calculator I have to make it pretty long, it's going to be tough to reach when it's in place. Maybe i'll come up with something different. The rest of the trailer should be done in a month or so. Enjoy


----------



## shaneholz

I would like any advice that anyone has for me on the stack issue.  Thanks


----------



## roller

It just does not seem right that some people got it and I don`t. Thats a great job.


----------



## walle

Shane,
VERY nice!  Hell, I can't wait for you to finish this baby off and show us some pictures of it smoking!


----------



## tsywake

You could go with a larger diameter stack.  My original calculations called for a 4" pipe that was almost 3ft long, but once I expanded it to a 6" pipe it cut down to 1ft.


----------



## shaneholz

Thanks, I was just scrounging around work and found a 23" long pc of 8" Id. Now only has to be 14". I'm going to throw a elbow in it. is the 14" length all vertical or does that include the elbow? I'm not going to be able to fit this thing in a 7' door before long......lol  Should be smoking this weekend, if all goes well


----------



## dirt guy

You could make an arrangment like this:













The top of the rod has a 3/8" bolt welded to it (threaded end up). There is a spring, flat washer, and adjusting nut put on the bolt before it is placed through the flange on the smoke stack. The top nut is welded to the flap.  The bolt is threaded through far enough it can be double-nutted to make sure the flap will turn with the handle.   You can then adjust spring tension to ensure the proper seal between the flap and the stack.

There are several ways to accomplish what you want. This one seemed to work well for us.

Our other smoker has a damper inside the stack like the ones in the stack of a wood stove.  Don't have a pic handy of that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shaneholz

Well I finially gave it a test fire last night. Put all plates for the S flow in place, didn't weld anything in case it didn't work. Only put a 4" stack on it and I didn't even bend it. I just blew a hole in the side stuck it in and fired it up to see if it would work.  The S flow worked great and it heated up the vertical box as well to within 15 degrees of the main chamber. I will work on tweaking that in once I weld everything in place and fix all the leaks, like I said this was a test run just to see if my design worked now it's time to make it all permanent and make it pretty! Thanks for all your help


----------



## jjwdiver

Very nice!


----------



## tsywake

Looks good.  Is the door to the firebox open?  It looks like you may be losing some smoke out the firebox instead of making its way through the smoker.


----------



## shaneholz

That was just starting the fire and the wood was wet. We didn't even have the seals installed. They will go on tonight. I was just trying to prove out my design with the S flow and make sure it worked before I finished it in case I had to change somthing. It will be sealed up tight tonight.


----------



## tsywake

Cool.  I was just worried some of that smoke would escape to freedom without ever gracing the meat.


----------



## hath

Im in the early stages of building an offset much like what you are doing... Im new this all this and my question is... The opening from the firebox to the cooking chamber... can that be wide open? I mean as much as the cut allows? or do I need to fabricate a dampener so it can be adjusted? I guess im wondering if the opening size matters at all.... nice build and thanks for the responses.


----------



## mrblack947

Hahaha,

Go see my response to the same question you had in the last thread.


----------



## chefrob

nice build!!


----------



## shaneholz

Just added a second stack to let her breathe. I'm trying to make them look like bull horns...lol   That's about as fancy as I get.


----------



## roller

Great job !!!!!!!


----------



## tjohnson

Awesome to see a project "Start-2-Finish".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now, bless us with QView Food Pics....Please?!?!?!


Todd


----------



## shaneholz

This was a test cook last Friday, just some chicken and three slabs of ribs. Came our awesome


----------



## daddyzaring

Man, that looks so cool, wish I had the means and know how to build something like that.


----------



## agent309

I see all this stuff like this, and realize that Smokin' meat is alike a gateway drug.... I'm going home tonight and telling my wife I need to get a welder now. :)


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Shaneholz,you have a nice rig there,are you going to plate it to draw the heat to the upright?

I did that to my Tejas and get a good temp from her,and can cook anything I can afford or what others bring in to me.

My7 only problem is sometimes I don't have enough room.LOL

   As many here know,I do not cheat on the cooking,mine is the real deal. Man I wish there was a program on Back Yard Chefs...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Ditto

Really nice


----------



## alelover

Great job Shane. Your quite the fabricator.


----------



## SmokinAl

X2


----------



## pitojohnson

Would love to find something like this......


----------

